# Most pain of my life :)



## scorps (Feb 19, 2009)

Hey everyone,

Yesterday was just a day like any old day until I figured I would jump this big fence, as I have gone to jump it I feel like this rip thing and I was like to the bloke I was with crap I think I cut my foot, so I jump back off the fence and look down, From the beginning of my big toe nail back to the knuckle part I had sliced off all of my skin there, It was about 2.5cm long by about 1.5cm wide and was down to the bone, As I seen it I couldn't actually feel anything and I said to the guy I was with I'm about to go through a hell of alot of pain. I started basically screaming, Blood was absolutely everywhere so we jump in the car and head for the hospital (we where about 20 mins away and you have no idea how much agony I was in) so a quick dial of 000 had an ambo on the way, The idiots took 25 mins to get to me (I know they where prob busy but omg worst pain) so When they got their I was put in the back of the ambo and pain killer time  

They gave me penthrox which I was old is like a gas morphine, it is a little liquid put ino a whistle like device and you breath it in, (most smashed I have ever been in my life ) 

I rocked up at the hospital laughing a everything the doctors where telling me and couldn't keep a straight face, Had the misses on the phone she was freaking out and I was laughing lol. Went straight through to see the doctor which I think a few of the people in the emergency department were not happy about as they had been waiting a while but the doctors told them its worst in first. After they re bandaged it I had to get an xray which turned out I hadn't broke anything which was a relief but now I had to go see the doctors about my tendons and possibly a skin graph.

So 2 hours of sitting in the waiting room now heavily dopped up on alot of different pain killers I was finally seen by another doctor who informed me I needed o shots of locale in my toe so he could get a better look. He put them in both sides of the wound about 4 mm away so god that hurt as well. 

After he had washed it all out I had to push my toe up as he tried to push it down as I was doing this I could visually see my tendon straining and blood squirting out absolutely every where lol. I was told tendon fine no need for surgery as of yet hat was a relief although my foot has to be monitored in case the skin doesn't grow back right then I need to get a skin graph. 

The local he gave me was a strong one and lasted 8 hours which was great because i was about 7pm by the time he gave it to me so I new I would a least be able to get to sleep, I did wake up though at about 2.30am which sucked although a few panadiene fort and a bit of TV helped me lol. 

So now I am on strong pain killers, antibiotics, cruches for at least 2 weeks and I need to go to the doctors every second day for 2 weeks to get my dressing changed this is gunna be fun.

On a plus side 2 weeks off work 

Ben


P.s. I was going to put pics up but I think they may be to graphic for APS although the pics where taken on a mates phone so I will put them on photo bucket or something and its up to you to click on the link  He's coming around the sarvo so I'll grab them then.


----------



## Jonno from ERD (Feb 19, 2009)

Nice work mate! Pics are definitely necessary. Hope you get better soon.


----------



## ShnakeyGirl (Feb 19, 2009)

You poor bugger! Penthrox is actually a mix of a weak general anathestic and morphine


----------



## Jonno from ERD (Feb 19, 2009)

Oh yeah I just remembered...I've had the "green whistle" a couple of times now and from memory it's Pethadine?


----------



## sweetangel (Feb 19, 2009)

woah nasty !! and yeah i think we all want the pics


----------



## scorps (Feb 19, 2009)

Jonno from ERD said:


> Oh yeah I just remembered...I've had the "green whistle" a couple of times now and from memory it's Pethadine?




I have no Idea aye because I read on the side of the wistle it said penthrox but someone else told me they put pethadine in it as well but yeah it defiantly said penthrox on the side of it, haha the wisltes fun aye Jonno


----------



## Rocky (Feb 19, 2009)

Pics or it didn't happen.



Hmm, next time I need my quick fix, I'll jump a fence!


----------



## caustichumor (Feb 19, 2009)

Sounds like a fun day, but remember there are worse things to get snagged and ripped open jumping fences, it could have been a lot worse...


----------



## Vassallo2008 (Feb 19, 2009)

Weres the Photos  ?


----------



## Snowman (Feb 19, 2009)

where are the pics?


----------



## PhilK (Feb 19, 2009)

Good to see our ambos are busy rushing to pick up blokes jumping over fences.. Tax payers money hard at work.


----------



## redbellybite (Feb 19, 2009)

how many stitches?...I had a motor bike peg go through my leg ,which was nasty i have a scar that looks like tassie and the sensation in my leg has been affected by the damage done to the nerves....


----------



## daniel1234 (Feb 19, 2009)

Where is my reply?

Ok again, sorry about the toe, hope it gets better soon and don't worry the dressing changes shouldn't hurt.

Like I said in the phantom reply and others have said, pics or it never happened


----------



## JasonL (Feb 19, 2009)

That green whistle is nitrous oxide and oxygen.(basically happy gas).. Pethadine is given at Hospitals only through a catheter.. the whistle is a waste of time..at least it was for my kidney stones....want to feel the worst pain in your life.. wait till you have kidney stones.


----------



## Kyro (Feb 19, 2009)

PhilK said:


> Good to see our ambos are busy rushing to pick up blokes jumping over fences.. Tax payers money hard at work.



I thought that's what ambo's are for, rushing to emergencies.

Glad to hear it was just your toe scorps, could have been worse:lol:


----------



## mark83 (Feb 19, 2009)

2 weeks off work. Where did you say this fence is?


----------



## pythons73 (Feb 19, 2009)

Those green whistles actually do the job quiet well,im glad the doctors didnt have to amputate,get well soon.


----------



## Jonno from ERD (Feb 19, 2009)

JasonL said:


> That green whistle is nitrous oxide and oxygen.(basically happy gas).. Pethadine is given at Hospitals only through a catheter.. the whistle is a waste of time..at least it was for my kidney stones....want to feel the worst pain in your life.. wait till you have kidney stones.



I've heard that...I saw my grandad, who's one tough bugger, with tears in his eyes when he had kidney stones. I've had the whistle for a broken ankle, shattered knee cap and a dislocated shoulder and it's worked beautifully every time.


----------



## JasonL (Feb 19, 2009)

Yeah Jonno, I've had alot of painful injuries..and used to regard myself as a pretty mentally strong bloke.... the stones bought me to tears, like being cut in half.....slowly.. didn't help much when my wife sent me away in the ambo alone.... man in his late 20's turns up at hospital in a writhing mass, screaming for pain relief..pretty much the same way as herion addicts do..wanting pethadine... they left me on a bed for an hour and a half without relief untill I got angry and started pulling the monitor probes off me and was going to crawl out..... so they gave me 50mg of pethadine to shut me up...slowed the pain up for about 20 minutes but came back strong so they hit me with another 75mgs... slept like a baby... not before wizzing out lumpy blood though


----------



## Vassallo2008 (Feb 19, 2009)

slept like a baby... not before wizzing out lumpy blood though ;)[/quote said:


> Oh thats a Lovely thing to read while eating Chips covered in tomato sauce LOL
> I think im not gonna eat anymore..


----------



## moosenoose (Feb 19, 2009)

:lol: That's wrongtown! ...I hope you're feeling a little better


----------



## seumas12345 (Feb 19, 2009)

OK seing as everyone is dying for some gruesome pics I'm gona go ahead with a couple of my stories... To cut a long story short, I froze my arm with dry ice and had 12 hospital trips across 3 months, and almost needed skin grafts. On the first hospital trip they pulled off all my dead skin without any pain relief (see pics). When I froze it, it was completely solid like concrete  These are the first few pics
The second story is I was playing golf with the mates and was teeing off. I smashed the golfball as hard as I could, but it ricocheted off a rock about 2m in front of me and smacked me in the eye. Got rushed to hospital and had 10 stiches, which the doctor took out too early 5 days later and had to get more put in... ENJOY :lol:


----------



## Kyro (Feb 19, 2009)

Why did you freeze your arm with dry ice? looks painful to say the least


----------



## seumas12345 (Feb 19, 2009)

Kyro said:


> Why did you freeze your arm with dry ice? looks painful to say the least


 
Good question... I blame my mates (they're the ones who did it)


----------



## PhilK (Feb 19, 2009)

..that's retarded


----------



## harmac (Feb 19, 2009)

PhilK said:


> ..that's retarded


 
you crack me up.....LMAO


----------



## Dargen (Feb 19, 2009)

*Footsy care.*

A prevention idea for the cut toe….proper shoes! I nearly always wear steel caps (eg work boots, walking boots, vollies) and can’t count the amount of times they’ve saved me. These days they’re pretty comfortable and not so heavy. All the best anyway.


----------



## scorps (Feb 19, 2009)

Yeah everyone I'll get pics now give us a sec, And with the wistle thats the second time I have had it and it worked both times lol.


----------



## scorps (Feb 19, 2009)

*Pics *

*OK heres the pics, Enjoy. . . .

Straight after I did it:





Cleaned up at the hospital:













Me trying to be happy 




*


----------



## inthegrass (Feb 19, 2009)

seumas12345 said:


> Good question... I blame my mates (they're the ones who did it)



great mates you have, NOT.
cheers


----------



## itbites (Feb 19, 2009)

Oh god I feel slightly sick now :shock:...

Thats nasty!


----------



## Kyro (Feb 19, 2009)

Damn scorps, OUCH


----------



## scorps (Feb 19, 2009)

hahaha Told ya thier pretty graphic


----------



## scorps (Feb 19, 2009)

PhilK said:


> Good to see our ambos are busy rushing to pick up blokes jumping over fences.. Tax payers money hard at work.





Lol look at my foot sorry bro but it hurt aye, better then the ambo's getting drunks with self inflicted wounds.


----------



## megrim (Feb 19, 2009)

scorps said:


> hahaha Told ya thier pretty graphic



Indeed, the first picture it looks kinda tiny, but in the others you can see how damn deep it is. Lucky you didn't damage the tendons.

I did a number on my foot a few years back by stepping on a wine-glass bare-footed. The most painful part of it all was the local in the sole of my foot, I couldn't believe how painful that was.

Oh and then a few days later I was at a gig on my spiffy new crutches, half drunk, and I spotted another fellow about my own age dressed pretty similar to me who was ALSO on crutches, (those silver space-agey arm-bracket ones). So I wandered up to this guy and made some lame joke like "how embarrassing, we've worn the same outfit". He didn't even smile. I thought he might just be rude until I actually looked down and noticed the right leg of his jeans were pinned up to the knee.

One of my finer foot-in-mouth moments. Also I stopped complaining about my ouchy foot from that day onwards.


----------



## XKiller (Feb 19, 2009)

they look like thay hurt


----------



## daniel1234 (Feb 19, 2009)

Great use of tomato sauce there.
Almost looks real.

Hope it heals ok.

Dry ice, mates, yeh well..............:?


----------



## PhilK (Feb 19, 2009)

scorps said:


> Lol look at my foot sorry bro but it hurt aye, better then the ambo's getting drunks with self inflicted wounds.


Yours was a self inflicted wound too, mate.

I gotta admit though, I thought from the description you'd just cut your toe which is why I made the ambo remark, but the pics show me it was probably ambo worthy .

Still self inflicted though! :lol:


----------



## Rocky (Feb 19, 2009)

Is it weird that I am hungry now?


----------



## Earthling (Feb 19, 2009)

Ahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh


----------



## pythoness (Feb 19, 2009)

Do you know what you ripped it on? was there a nail sticking out?
It looks very nasty indeed, but if you want pain, try giving birth  oh wait ..... lol.


----------



## shlanger (Feb 19, 2009)

"The idiots took 25mins to get there.............." If the Ambo's are idiots, you must be the "smart guy" who jumped over a fence and cut his toe! Perhaps if you'd called them from home they might not have taken 25mins! Didn't it occur to you to call a 'tow' truck? 25mins huh! The reason is, that a lacerated toe is not a life threatning situation, no matter how much it hurts! They go 'emergency' for car smashes, collapses etc.They gave you the green stick and you got 'smashed', how smashed were you when you tried to jump over the fence with no shoes on? As an ex 'idiot' I can tell you the ones that make the most noise, arn't necessarily the one's hurt the most!
"shlanger "= ex 'Ambo/idiot' = 32yrs!


----------



## andyscott (Feb 19, 2009)

Yeah that looks like it would hurt,
but Scorps, you have some mega ugly feet mate.
Get your self a pedicure :lol:

Hope it leaves a nice scar though.
Scars are a good reminder of how stupid we were in our younger days,
I have more than a few


----------



## megrim (Feb 19, 2009)

shlanger said:


> "The idiots took 25mins to get there.............." If the Ambo's are idiots, you must be the "smart guy" who jumped over a fence and cut his toe!



I remember a few years ago Kym Gyngell did an interesting piece on telly where he discovered that in terms of getting to a hospital, taxis were far and away the faster option. If you didn't have ambulance cover, a taxi would also be cheaper by several thousand dollars. From memory a taxi averaged 6 minutes to get to you. An ambulance averaged 23 minutes.

I'm not having a go at ambos, they do fantastic work, it's just a shame the system makes it hard for them. For nurses as well, I can't for the life of me understand why nurses are on below average wages yet a tennis player gets a couple of million for a 2 weeks work. I want to see nurses, ambos, cops, teachers and rural doctors on adds for breakfast cereal, not barely literate athletes.

_Edit: _I should add to that list, especially after recent events, firefighters, both voluntary and otherwise! .


----------



## LauraM (Feb 19, 2009)

ouch sounds and looks like that hurts.... and hey nothings to graphic for APS haha we like a bit of blood.. or alot


----------



## Sel (Feb 19, 2009)

WOW thats way worse than i was thinking it would be..

What did u actually cut it on? What sort of fence was it ?


----------



## shlanger (Feb 19, 2009)

A ..........you'd get there faster on a motorbike to!

B............you wouldn't get the degree of care and attention (life-saving if need's be!) from your average Taxi driver!


----------



## ShnakeyGirl (Feb 19, 2009)

I stand corrected! I've had the green stick many a time now...as I have a back condition that causes my muscles to go into such intensive spasms that I cannot move from the waist down...It does weird things to me...but works oh so well


----------



## scorps (Feb 19, 2009)

Yeah The wistle is awesome for instant pain releif


----------



## shane14 (Feb 19, 2009)

Wheres the graphic pics? Everybody put up there most graphic pics of injuries! I aint got any i think coz the worst ive done is Snapped my fingers, Massive cork which had to have phsyo also was starting on the bone so i was lucky, Cut my legs about 10cm long was ******* out blood! Yer i think those are my worst in juries, Although i have been hit in the head with a cricket bat 5times all gave me black eyes! 4 are from my bro! 1 was myself! was swinging the bat around and yer swung back and hit my face


----------



## redbellybite (Feb 19, 2009)

scorps ...so meaty you could carve it .....


----------



## spilota_variegata (Feb 19, 2009)

You dialled 000 for a flesh wound? I could understand if you tore your foot off, but injure your toe :shock:


----------



## scorps (Feb 20, 2009)

I didnt Dial 000, The guy I was with did, I was laying on the ground screaming basically with blood every where, I don think some of you realise the pain I actually went threw lol.


----------



## craig.a.c (Feb 20, 2009)

scorps said:


> so a quick dial of 000 had an ambo on the way, The idiots took 25 mins to get to me .




Far go, they were probably busy. People don't give paramedics the credit they deserve. 
They were robably thinking you were an idiot for trying to jump a fence. I'm sure they would have more important jobs to get to then some "idiot" cuting his toe on a fence.


----------



## redbellybite (Feb 20, 2009)

scorps said:


> I didnt Dial 000, The guy I was with did, I was laying on the ground screaming basically with blood every where, I don think some of you realise the pain I actually went threw lol.


 it does look painful that much is true ,but having a whine about how long the ambos got to you is bad ,they would have an emergency checklist and as you were in no way of up and dying from your injury ,you were obviously not at the top of the list ...now for the others that complain and are non QLDers ,what you fail to understand is everyone in QLD has ambo coverage we pay it with our electricity bill ,every time we get a bill the ambo coverage is added to it ..so the big picture is we have already paid for the usage of the ambulance...


----------



## DanTheMan (Feb 20, 2009)

pythoness said:


> Do you know what you ripped it on? was there a nail sticking out?
> It looks very nasty indeed, but if you want pain, try giving birth  oh wait ..... lol.



Don't start that!
You try being kicked in the balls! You don't know pain until you have, or at least hit your head on the corner of a cupboard door.


----------



## scorps (Feb 20, 2009)

LOL ypical aps a first its like omg yeah i feel bad for you then one person says dont winge about how long the ambo takes then every one goes against me, no wonder people are leavcing this site, 

Seriously guys I was just shargin my story Im sorry I was a litle upset I had to wait 25 mins for an ambolence cause y'no me screaming in pain the entire time with blood everywhere, lituarly balling my eyues out (this is a fully grown man) And i wasnt being an idio jumping a fence, I needed to drop somehing off at a mates and he wasnt home the stuff we where leaving thier was valuable so I didnt want to leave it out the front.


----------



## mysnakesau (Feb 20, 2009)

:lol: That is the funniest story I have read. I am horrid for laughing at ppl's misfortunes but honestly this tops the lot. :lol: I am sorry I don't mean to laugh but, you did so thats ok. I would have liked to see that laughing fit.


----------



## Danni (Feb 20, 2009)

scorps said:


> I didnt Dial 000, The guy I was with did, I was laying on the ground screaming basically with blood every where, I don think some of you realise the pain I actually went threw lol.


 

oh pleaseeee, try giving birth , then you know what pain is!!! LOL

Just kidding... well, not really ,..

does look nasty tho, and i dare say walking would be painful too whilst trying to heal, your gonna have a cool scar to show off to the grandkiddies


----------



## Rocky (Feb 20, 2009)

Danni said:


> oh pleaseeee, try giving birth , then you know what pain is!!! LOL





pythoness said:


> Do you know what you ripped it on? was there a nail sticking out?
> It looks very nasty indeed, but if you want pain, try giving birth  oh wait ..... lol.





I love it when women say this. 2 Years ago, on holiday in Surfers paradise. Day one of a 7 day holiday, I went into the pool with my cousin, mucking around, hand stands, somersaults, back ***** 3 hours later My ear started to hurt, started screaming, for two days straight. Went to a hospital, I had an inner ear infection Called swimmers ear, and wait for it, the doctor said "one of the worse cases I have seen" (i know he actually said it, I would have laughed if I wasn't considering jumping in front of a truck to end the pain)

A doctor up there, and one down in sydney described the pain as 3 times worse then a woman giving natural birth.

So ladies, if you think giving birth is painful, try doing a somersault in a swiming pool,


----------



## scorps (Feb 20, 2009)

Yeah Its rediculouse how every single woman seems to think child birth (something thier body is designed to do) is the worst pain in the world and nothing is worse then then, I am not saying child birth doesnt hurt but you cant say it to guys that will never exsperiance it, and how do you no that child birth is more painful then what I did have you felt what I felt no you havn so you cant.


----------



## Mudimans (Feb 20, 2009)

DanTheMan said:


> Don't start that!
> You try being kicked in the balls! You don't know pain until you have, or at least hit your head on the corner of a cupboard door.


 
You can't seriously try and compare childbirth to being kicked in the balls!! :lol: 
And Rocky, a middle ear infection 3 times worse than child birth-I find that hard to believe!! Not you, but the Doctor that said it!
It kills me that men can't just accept that childbirth is bloody painful, and they may actually never experience pain quite like it!! 
The only thing they say can compare to childbirth for a man is kidney stones! So those that have experienced that will have some idea. I am a midwife, and trust me, until you've experienced it, or seen someone you love experience it, you really can't compare it to any other pain.

Back on topic, Nice job Scorps! Glad you took some pics to share with us-I can imagine that would be VERY painful-hope it recovers well!


----------



## Mudimans (Feb 20, 2009)

scorps said:


> Yeah Its rediculouse how every single woman seems to think child birth (something thier body is designed to do) is the worst pain in the world and nothing is worse then then, I am not saying child birth doesnt hurt but you cant say it to guys that will never exsperiance it, and how do you no that child birth is more painful then what I did have you felt what I felt no you havn so you cant.


 

Don't even go there!!!  :lol::lol:


----------



## scorps (Feb 20, 2009)

Its the truth though I will never aprreciate it because I will never feel it so I dont no how painful it is,


----------



## mysnakesau (Feb 20, 2009)

I grant you child birth was painful. I had no painkillers for both my kids but didn't really need it. But still, it bores me to hear someone complain about the pain as if nobody else has the right to feel any other kind of pain. I hear, "Try breaking bones, try doing this, try doing that, then you'll know what pain is." Oh whatever, get over yourself.


----------



## angiechook (Feb 20, 2009)

Rocky said:


> I love it when women say this. 2 Years ago, on holiday in Surfers paradise. Day one of a 7 day holiday, I went into the pool with my cousin, mucking around, hand stands, somersaults, back ***** 3 hours later My ear started to hurt, started screaming, for two days straight. Went to a hospital, I had an inner ear infection Called swimmers ear, and wait for it, the doctor said "one of the worse cases I have seen" (i know he actually said it, I would have laughed if I wasn't considering jumping in front of a truck to end the pain)
> 
> A doctor up there, and one down in sydney described the pain as 3 times worse then a woman giving natural birth.
> 
> So ladies, if you think giving birth is painful, try doing a somersault in a swiming pool,


 
What the?lol you poor baby! the DR should have told you to "Suck it up princees!
(mother of 5)


----------



## PhilK (Feb 20, 2009)

It is common knowledge that inner ear infections are some of the most painful things getting around.. The inner ear is EXTREMELY delicate and very pressure sensitive.. an inflammation in there is pure agony. You get to understand that when you see an animal with an inner ear or even middle ear infection.. they can't describe pain in words but by God they let you know it is bloody painful.

Animals giving birth on the other hand... Nothing of the sort.


----------



## spilota_variegata (Feb 20, 2009)

I remember while training to go to Desert Storm I go an inner ear infection. It felt like someone sticking a red hot poker into my head. I was in absolute agony from the pain an remember laying there in pain all night, eventually falling asleep. When I woke up, the pain was gone - but there was blood all over my pillow and I couldn't hear out of the ear. I went to the medical clinic and was told my eardrum had perforated. The doctor asked why I hadn't gone to hospital as the pain must have been unbearable. I told him that real men only go to hospital in cases of emergency  I've had friends who have broken ribs and punctured lungs while riding motorbikes and they've hopped back onto their bikes and ridden to the hospital with blood and bubbles coming out of their mouths :shock:



PhilK said:


> It is common knowledge that inner ear infections are some of the most painful things getting around.. The inner ear is EXTREMELY delicate and very pressure sensitive.. an inflammation in there is pure agony. You get to understand that when you see an animal with an inner ear or even middle ear infection.. they can't describe pain in words but by God they let you know it is bloody painful.
> 
> Animals giving birth on the other hand... Nothing of the sort.


----------



## PhilK (Feb 20, 2009)

spilota_variegata said:


> ... I've had friends who have broken ribs and punctured lungs while riding motorbikes and they've hopped back onto their bikes and ridden to the hospital with blood and bubbles coming out of their mouths :shock:


That's evolution at work.


----------



## redbellybite (Feb 20, 2009)

have breast cancer ...but wont bore you with the gory bits...


----------



## spilota_variegata (Feb 20, 2009)

PhilK said:


> That's evolution at work.



lol - and probably not survival of the brighthest.


----------



## redbellybite (Feb 20, 2009)

Rocky said:


> I love it when women say this. 2 Years ago, on holiday in Surfers paradise. Day one of a 7 day holiday, I went into the pool with my cousin, mucking around, hand stands, somersaults, back ***** 3 hours later My ear started to hurt, started screaming, for two days straight. Went to a hospital, I had an inner ear infection Called swimmers ear, and wait for it, the doctor said "one of the worse cases I have seen" (i know he actually said it, I would have laughed if I wasn't considering jumping in front of a truck to end the pain)
> 
> A doctor up there, and one down in sydney described the pain as 3 times worse then a woman giving natural birth.
> 
> So ladies, if you think giving birth is painful, try doing a somersault in a swiming pool,


 hate to break it to you rocky but most of us that live in qld not holiday in it have at one stage had" swimmers ear "


----------



## Danni (Feb 20, 2009)

Rocky said:


> A doctor up there, and one down in sydney described the pain as 3 times worse then a woman giving natural birth.
> 
> So ladies, if you think giving birth is painful, try doing a somersault in a swiming pool,


 
Hmmmm and was this a male doctor?? lol


----------



## Jewly (Feb 20, 2009)

DanTheMan said:


> Don't start that!
> You try being kicked in the balls! You don't know pain until you have, or at least hit your head on the corner of a cupboard door.


 

I don't think being kicked in the balls can match 23 hrs of labour and an emergency c-section.


----------



## Danni (Feb 20, 2009)

scorps said:


> Yeah Its rediculouse how every single woman seems to think child birth (something thier body is designed to do) is the worst pain in the world and nothing is worse then then, I am not saying child birth doesnt hurt but you cant say it to guys that will never exsperiance it, and how do you no that child birth is more painful then what I did have you felt what I felt no you havn so you cant.


 
i *WAS* laughing in my reply trying to make light of my message, as i wasnt serious, YES child birth is painful, if it wasnt we wouldnt get offered epidurals, or Pethidine which does jack... i do know tho there are many varitions of pain and then theres the individual who's pain tolerance is not as high as the next person.

I didnt mean to offend cos no doubt you would have been in a lot of pain 
I even said you must have been in pain.

My response was typical from a female to a male when they have hurt themselves.
.


----------



## DanTheMan (Feb 20, 2009)

Jewly said:


> I don't think being kicked in the balls can match 23 hrs of labour and an emergency c-section.



You have obviously never been kicked in the balls
:lol:


----------



## Jewly (Feb 20, 2009)

DanTheMan said:


> You have obviously never been kicked in the balls
> :lol:


 
Ummm no....although I've often been told I have more balls than most men...lol

I just assume that the pain of being kicked in the balls would ease after a while, where as 23 hrs is a long time to go through pain and then you have to recover from a c-section which can take weeks.

You boys are just big wussies. :lol:


----------



## Danni (Feb 20, 2009)

lol i have had swimmers ear a few times, ingown toe nail that had to be operated on , given birth, cut my wrist open from landing on broken glass, got a tattoo, and even tho each experience was painful they were all a different kind of pain. (sharp, dull)

I had a wisdom tooh ripped out just yesterday and i was thinking at that time i would rather give birth lol, (only if it was a quick labour tho not those 18 hour kind). i was shakng when i left the surgey lol

so did you go back to get the other half of your toe?


----------



## Danni (Feb 20, 2009)

Jewly said:


> Ummm no....although I've often been told I have more balls than most men...lol
> 
> I just assume that the pain of being kicked in the balls would ease after a while, where as 23 hrs is a long time to go through pain and then you have to recover from a c-section which can take weeks.
> 
> You boys are just big wussies. :lol:


 

I think thats what can make child bearing so painful is because your in pain for a long period of time, I had an 18 hour labour with drugs (pfft) 
and my second was 5 hours without drugs, however the 5 hour was more intense and i couldnt honestly tell you what labour experience i would rather lol.


----------



## waruikazi (Feb 20, 2009)

You mob are all wooses! Women you want to know what real pain is? Try putting up with and listening to all ur responses. 

:lol:


----------



## DrNick (Feb 20, 2009)

ShnakeyGirl said:


> You poor bugger! Penthrox is actually a mix of a weak general anathestic and morphine





Jonno from ERD said:


> Oh yeah I just remembered...I've had the "green whistle" a couple of times now and from memory it's Pethadine?





JasonL said:


> That green whistle is nitrous oxide and oxygen.(basically happy gas).. Pethadine is given at Hospitals only through a catheter.. the whistle is a waste of time..at least it was for my kidney stones....want to feel the worst pain in your life.. wait till you have kidney stones.



Penthrox is Methoxyflurane a volatile anaesthetic agent that provides analgesia at low doses, not nitrous and oxygen. I have about five ofthem in my drawer at work- haven't tried one myself.... yet  seem pretty popular though.


----------



## angiechook (Feb 21, 2009)

Jewly said:


> I don't think being kicked in the balls can match 23 hrs of labour and an emergency c-section.


 


Danni said:


> oh pleaseeee, try giving birth , then you know what pain is!!! LOL
> 
> Just kidding... well, not really ,..
> 
> does look nasty tho, and i dare say walking would be painful too whilst trying to heal, your gonna have a cool scar to show off to the grandkiddies


 
And it was worth it (5 times) to get my hands on the "HAPPY GAS" lol!

Scorps,do hope you're feeling alot better. Did really look nasty and i'm dam sure i'd be begging for some good quality drugs!


----------



## horsenz (Feb 21, 2009)

redbellybite said:


> it does look painful that much is true ,but having a whine about how long the ambos got to you is bad ,they would have an emergency checklist and as you were in no way of up and dying from your injury ,you were obviously not at the top of the list ...now for the others that complain and are non QLDers ,what you fail to understand is everyone in QLD has ambo coverage we pay it with our electricity bill ,every time we get a bill the ambo coverage is added to it ..so the big picture is we have already paid for the usage of the ambulance...




thats why we ambos take so long to get to jobs cause its paid for in your electricity bill people abuse the service and call for all stupid things they even wait for up to 5hrs for us to turn up for the most waste of time stuff out. also people pain dont kill you its pain harden up and when we turn up to help dont abuse the **** out of us for how long it took for us to get there,real emergency come first,even if you think your cut toe,sore back for the last 10yrs or runny nose is life threating its not


----------



## Rocky (Feb 21, 2009)

Mudimans said:


> You can't seriously try and compare childbirth to being kicked in the balls!! :lol:
> And Rocky, a middle ear infection 3 times worse than child birth-I find that hard to believe!! Not you, but the Doctor that said it!
> It kills me that men can't just accept that childbirth is bloody painful, and they may actually never experience pain quite like it!!



Put it this way, I would rather be kicked in the man jewels 5000 times then go through that again.



redbellybite said:


> hate to break it to you rocky but most of us that live in qld not holiday in it have at one stage had" swimmers ear "



I guarantee it was not as bad as I had it, my cousin went home as he could not sleep because I was screaming all night 



Danni said:


> Hmmmm and was this a male doctor?? lol



Nope a female, who might I add, has 3 children.


----------



## Sel (Feb 21, 2009)

LOL

Childbirth is different for everyone, its painfull but you deal with it.

IMO the worst pain is 3rd degree burns, not fun.

Scorps would of been in heaps of pain with that chunk ripped out, you cant really compare it with childbirth because its a totally different kind of pain


----------



## snake_lover (Feb 21, 2009)

ok so i know i probs should say sumthin like i hope u get better soon but instead im gunna say hahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahaha
hahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahaha.
btw pics r awsum


----------



## Jewly (Feb 21, 2009)

horsenz said:


> thats why we ambos take so long to get to jobs cause its paid for in your electricity bill people abuse the service and call for all stupid things they even wait for up to 5hrs for us to turn up for the most waste of time stuff out. also people pain dont kill you its pain harden up and when we turn up to help dont abuse the **** out of us for how long it took for us to get there,real emergency come first,even if you think your cut toe,sore back for the last 10yrs or runny nose is life threating its not


 
I can sort of understand why people call the ambulance for minor things seeing as they are paying for the service although I would only ever call them in a real emergency. I think having everyone pay via their electricity bill was the worst decision they ever made. IMO it's only going to cause more problems for the ambulance service because people will feel they have the right to use the service seeing as they are paying for it.


----------



## horsenz (Feb 21, 2009)

people also think if they go to hospital by ambulance they get seen quicker and will get taken straight out the back to a bed,this is not true we go in a different door thats it see the same nurse out the front who makes the call if you go in or sit in the waiting room for up to 10hrs cause half the people there have stuff that could be seen to by there own dr but they would rather go to the hospital for,people then wounder why both the ambulance service and hospitals are under so much pressure


----------



## English (Feb 21, 2009)

ah you big whimp!

next time grab a fence panel and bite on it and get your mate to slap you whilst telling you to get a grip of yourself!!

haha.. i have worked in ED here in a melbourne hospital and it is always the young lads that faint and scream they are dying.. it is usually no worse than a splinter.


----------



## redbellybite (Feb 21, 2009)

horsenz said:


> thats why we ambos take so long to get to jobs cause its paid for in your electricity bill people abuse the service and call for all stupid things they even wait for up to 5hrs for us to turn up for the most waste of time stuff out. also people pain dont kill you its pain harden up and when we turn up to help dont abuse the **** out of us for how long it took for us to get there,real emergency come first,even if you think your cut toe,sore back for the last 10yrs or runny nose is life threating its not


 i wasnt having a go at the ambos ...in his case i think he woudlve of been able to get to hospital by car but he may have been in a situation that that wasnt do able,alot of other interstate people do not realise that qlders pay for the ambo levy in our electricity bill ,thats why i quoted that ...wasnt having a go at any ambo drivers...i realise you get called out to stupid injuries ,my sister in law is a paramedic and she has told us many a story ....


----------

